# Dish compared to DirecTV



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am thinking about getting DirecTV or Dish Network. How is Dish Network? IS it any better than DirecTV? What about HD picture?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Asked and answered about a million times already, so please do a little searching. I can predict everyone here will recommend Dish and everyone in the DirecTV forum will recommend DirecTV. Personally I like Dish a lot more than DirecTV and find the HD PQ to be outstanding on both. So compare the channel lineups and decide for yourself.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"jordanhallmann" said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about getting DirecTV or Dish Network. How is Dish Network? IS it any better than DirecTV? What about HD picture?


We actually switched from DirecTV to Dish Network. We really enjoy Dish more than we enjoyed DirecTV. I find Dish cheaper than DirecTV in most setups. I really cannot find much difference between the two providers. Honestly, I read that DirecTV had a slightly better HD picture (although not enough to switch providers) while I read that Dish's SD channels look a lot better than DirecTV's. I know Chiller looked very washed out on DirecTV bur not on Dish. Most of the family switched from DirecTV to Dish due mainly to costs as well as having an RSN not on DirecTV and a local channel not on DirecTV. We also had problems with DirecTV with the signal in good and bad weather. I had problems with some receivers not working when one was on. Other family members had problems with only the HD signal from time to time resulting in service calls to fix the issues. So far, we have not had to have a service call from Dish.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

jordanhallmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about getting DirecTV or Dish Network. How is Dish Network? IS it any better than DirecTV? What about HD picture?


Simple test:

Are you a sports "junkie"?

Yes = get Direct
No = get Dish

In addition, ask yourself what channels you "really" watch. Compare packages and prices and make an informed decision. I've been quite pleased with Dish for the last 5 years or so. No complaints with the HD picture quality. Helps to calibrate your TV as well. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"mdavej" said:


> Asked and answered about a million times already, so please do a little searching. I can predict everyone here will recommend Dish and everyone in the DirecTV forum will recommend DirecTV. Personally I like Dish a lot more than DirecTV and find the HD PQ to be outstanding on both. So compare the channel lineups and decide for yourself.


I do agree in checking program packages and equipment along with costs.

If you are a movie lover, I would suggest America's Top 250 that includes Encores, MoviePlex, Epix Drive-In, and west feeds of The Movie Channel and TMC Xtra or/and the add-on [email protected] add-on (which is currently free for 3 months with most packages). For those without America's Top 250, there is an a la carte Encore Movie Pack for $5/month.

One good thing with Dish is that you can service 2 TVs with a primary receiver. If you want DVR and want to avoid current and future DVR fees, I always suggest the 211 (if you can do without streaming content). It can optionally be integrated with a one-time $40 fee (that covers all the 211s one has) and external hard drive(s).


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"epokopac" said:


> Simple test:
> 
> Are you a sports "junkie"?
> 
> ...


I will agree with the sports junkie part for the most part, but I have an RSN with Dish that is not on DirecTV that plays a lot of great local games. So, I would maybe suggest checking both providers by imputing a zip code on their sites that should tell you HD, SD, and available channels.

Dish has been getting better with sports with adding MLB Network and MLB Strike Zone. Dish also carries NFL Red Zone. For MLB Strike Zone and NFL Red Zone, one needs the $9 MultiSport add-on with a minimum package of America's Top 120 Plus or Dish Latino Dos (which also has English channels) last time I checked.

The complaint I read a lot is that Dish has RSNs in part-time HD. For our family, this has not been a big deal (as long as we can catch a game if we want to do so). I was surprised to see the alternate channels actually being used and coming on with Dish.

I hope this all helps.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mojo Jojo said:


> I will agree with the sports junkie part for the most part, but I have an RSN with Dish that is not on DirecTV that plays a lot of great local games.
> 
> ...


Which RSN?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"sigma1914" said:


> Which RSN?


CST (Cox Sports Television)

It has Hornets games as well as LSU baseball, and it is not on D*.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jordanhallmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking about getting DirecTV or Dish Network. How is Dish Network? IS it any better than DirecTV? What about HD picture?


The HD is quite good.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Dish Network = More HD channels and fast receivers.

DIRECTV = Less HD channels but more sports (NY especially) and slow buggy receivers.

HD quality on DIRECTV is _slightly_ better, and I mean slightly, but DIRECTV standard definition looks like a poor YouTube video on dial up.

I have both providers. I would never recommend DIRECTV to anybody unless they must have NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

One caveat about sports:

DirecTV has the paid MLB and NFL subscriptions; DISH does not. However, both DISH and DirecTV offer the NHL, NBA and ESPN college subscriptions. 

Just another thought: DISH seems far more aggressive in contract negotiations with programming providers. This means channels seem more in danger of disappearing on DISH than they do on DirecTV. For example, DISH's p***ing contest with the Disney Corp. has had HD versions of Disney, DisneyXD, ESPNNews and ESPNU absent for months now, seemingly with no end in sight. However, recently DirecTV has been also involved in its share of down-to-the-wire negotiations, although it seems to settle without channels being yanked from its lineup.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It mostly comes down to the programming and that's a value judgement that only you can make.

Either service is probably going to present compromises.

If you have lots of TVs or are expecting something extraordinary from your TV service, you should share that BEFORE you ask which is best.

Know that whichever you choose, you'll have to live with that choice for up to 24 months, so it pays to do your homework.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

HD Channel Lineups - Cable/DBS/Fiber/IPTV - Updated 3/25/12

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

Ira Lacher said:


> Just another thought: DISH seems far more aggressive in contract negotiations with programming providers. This means channels seem more in danger of disappearing on DISH than they do on DirecTV. For example, DISH's p***ing contest with the Disney Corp. has had HD versions of Disney, DisneyXD, ESPNNews and ESPNU absent for months now, seemingly with no end in sight.


Months??? I left Dish a year and half ago and we were without those channels as well as ABCFamily HD for about 6 months then. My kids watch the ABC and Disney HD channels and I watch ESPN so we were aware of the feud.


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

We switched from DTV HD to Dish HD since DTV dropped our HD locals back in April 2011.

Here's my honest head-to-head read on this:

- Dish is cheaper overall than DTV for similar programming.
- Dish has much faster and more advanced HD DVR's.
- DTV has more sports programming than Dish.
- DTV has noticeably higher definition/higher quality HD IMO.
- The claims that Dish has significantly higher quality SD over DTV SD seem overblown to me in most cases.
- DTV has beefier dishes, masts, and associated outside hardware than Dish.

While we didn't like the less quality HD that came with Dish, it was more important for us to regain our HD locals (where we also watch a lot of the sports & other programming we are interested in). All-in-all, we are very pleased with Dish, especially with the ViP 922 HD DVR, which is really a sweet unit. Saving a bit of money is also not a bad thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Super Dave said:


> Months??? I left Dish a year and half ago and we were without those channels as well as ABCFamily HD for about 6 months then. My kids watch the ABC and Disney HD channels and I watch ESPN so we were aware of the feud.


Those channels left June 22nd, 2010. Just over 22 months ago.


----------



## antennas (Jul 23, 2011)

HD quality is good.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

HD picture is just as good as directv's
don't let anyone fool you


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> HD picture is just as good as directv's
> don't let anyone fool you


Nobody's fooling anyone. I just choose to not drink the Kool-Aid and tell it like it is. I've had both DTV HD and Dish HD and there is a clear difference in resolution between the two IMO. It's not so much that Dish HD is bad, it's just that DTV's HD picture quality is noticeably better IMO. YMMV


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

DEC said:


> Nobody's fooling anyone. I just choose to not drink the Kool-Aid and tell it like it is. I've had both DTV HD and Dish HD and there is a clear difference in resolution between the two IMO. It's not so much that Dish HD is bad, it's just that DTV's HD picture quality is noticeably better IMO. YMMV


and i've also had directv and dish and there is no clear difference in resolution between the two IMO.and SD is MUCH better on dish


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> SD is MUCH better on dish


 SD is better on a Svhs tape...


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> and SD is MUCH better on dish


I'm not buying that party line baloney from you either :nono2:


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

DEC said:


> I'm not buying that party line baloney from you either :nono2:


Why not? He's right. SD on Dish is much better than SD on DirecTV. HD on DirecTV is slightly better than HD on Dish. The difference is enough to grab you and make you jump up and down in SD. The difference in HD requires someone who is able to compare color depth and discern fine detail, which requires a keen, trained eye and a viewing distance sufficient to discern the difference.

If you can't tell that 720p has less resolution than 1080i, or that 1080i has more motion artifacts than 720p, odds are good you won't be able to tell DirecTV's HD from Dish's. But anyone with reasonably correct vision can see that DirecTV's SD is horrible, while Dish's is very watchable.

I use this analogy: SD on DirecTV was worse than a worn VHS tape. Dish is somewhere between a good VHS tape and a DVD, probably closer to the VHS side. HD on DirecTV is quite close to Blu-Ray most of the time. HD on Dish is better than the best DVDs, but is not quite up to Blu-Ray.


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

I just re-upped with DTV today. 

Been there 10 years. For the most part, excellent customer service, decent prices IMO, and a solid product.

I was close to switching. Either way, not sure you can go wrong. 

Good luck man.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw this:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3778/related/1

$20/month advanced receiver service for new customers who get an HD DVR...?!!! :eek2:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mike1977 said:


> I saw this:
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3778/related/1
> 
> $20/month advanced receiver service for new customers who get an HD DVR...?!!! :eek2:


It's the HD, DVR and WHDVR service rolled into one charge. It doesn't apply per HD DVR, HD or DVR.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the people who say the SD is better on dish.
Its about as noticable as the HD difference, very minimal! At best.

If you care anthing at all about sports, don't even look at dishnetwork! 
They dropped NY city sports entirely, the largest city in the USA at 18.9 Million people , thats not even counting the surrounding NY City Sports dma's. Like NJ ,Pa and connecticut.

Dishes equipment is good, but what good is that if the keep turning their HD channels into SD, and just dropping them completely in some cases.

Dish Also has lawsuits everyother day of the week.
Dishes Fees are crazy on equipment. I know I had them. and I know charlie it only got worse not better with the fee's.

He's the only guy I know who blaims the economy on his bad business practices right in front of his customer in a charlie chat, the same year Directv had their highest year ever adding subscribers.
Charlie was at his 14th million customer again 4 years ago.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

damondlt said:


> ...Dishes equipment is good, but what good is that if the keep turning their HD channels into SD, and just dropping them completely in some cases.
> 
> Dish Also has lawsuits everyother day of the week.
> Dishes Fees are crazy on equipment. I know I had them. and I know charlie it only got worse not better with the fee's...


I grant you sports and I don't care. Very few drops and more national HD than anyone else. Lawsuits or not, programming package costs are competitive with any other provider. Fees are no longer an issue with the Hopper/Joey. Dish has been a trouble free experience for me with best DVRs in the business and the Hopper/Joey combination is better yet.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

"damondlt" said:


> I love the people who say the SD is better on dish.
> Its about as notiable as the HD difference, very minimal! At best.


I'm not feeling the love. DirecTV's SD was horrible - barely viewable. Dish's is very reasonable, though not as good as SD was back before HD and channel overcrowding began.

I don't live in NYC, so I don't care about YES or the rest there. I get more channels I actually watch and lost none when I switched to Dish in April. And I gained quite a few HD channels that I do watch.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> people just ignore your stupid ,false comments


 Then what are you worried about. Prove any of them are false.

Does Dish Network Have many Lawsuits? Yes Fact !
TiVo, Rainbow Media,NBC,CBS,Fox, and plent more I'm sure

Are your addtional equipment Fees Higher then Directv Yep! Fact ! Look it up!

Does Dishnetwork Carry MLB EI, NFL Sunday Ticket, Nascar Hot Pass? NOPE FACT!

Does Dish Network Serve the NY City DMA and Surrounding RSN DMA, MSG, MSG+ SNY or YES! Nope Fact!

Did charlie on go the charlie chat 4 years ago crying about the economy for his reasons of carrage disputes and subscriber losses. YEP !Fact

Is this the 2nd time Dish has reach 14 million customers. Yep, Fact

Is the PQ on Dish or Directv any different, Don't know Opinion!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> people just ignore your stupid ,false comments


Why do you think he's on my ignore list? He's the first person I've had to do that to.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please get back to topic and quit discussing each other. 

Name calling will not be tolerated and may result in deleted posts, infractions or bans.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Seconding Scott's call for civility. If you can't discuss Dish vs DirecTV calmly and politely without making personal attacks, then please don't discuss them at all. Some posts have already been deleted. Further transgressions will result in infractions and the end of what could have been a good discussion.

Thanks._


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> Fees are no longer an issue with the Hopper/Joey.


DISH charges $7 per Joey. How is this not an issue?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Ira Lacher said:


> DISH charges $7 per Joey. How is this not an issue?


DirecTV's Whole-Home DVR service is $20/month (Dish's comparable price for HD + DVR service is $10/month) and then requires HD receivers at each television. IIRC, it's $6/month for each additional receiver on your account, and I assume that doesn't get waived when you have whole-home service, but I couldn't find information on what the total cost of, say a 3-room whole-home DVR service from DirecTV would be.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> DISH charges $7 per Joey. How is this not an issue?


Dish charges $7/month for each Joey and Hopper after the initial one.

Direct charges $6/month for each receiver after the initial one.

With Dish you pay $10/month for DVR/MRV - no fee for HD

With Direct you pay $20/month for DVR/MRV/HD - and get $10 off for HD if you are a new customer. If you are an existing customer you may or may not get HD free.

That's why it isn't an issue!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Dish charges $7/month for each Joey and Hopper after the initial one.
> 
> Direct charges $6/month for each receiver after the initial one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad someone else said it.

My 9 tuner DirecTV system I pay
$20 for HD /DVR/ Whole home on HR34 5 Tuners
$6 for My addtional HR23 2 Tuners
$6 For H25 or any receiver 1 tuner or 2
$6 for D12 or any receiver 1 tuner or 2

$38 Fees. Since I do auto pay its $28

Now give me 3 hoppers since thats the only thing Dish makes that comes close to 9 tuners and tell me what that cost. I don't give a crap about your 3 or 4 hours a day prime time poor excuse for recording 6 things on 4-6 channels only!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> SD is better on a Svhs tape...


No. S-VHS has better color and higher resolution than either DIRECTV or DISH.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sregener said:


> DirecTV's Whole-Home DVR service is $20/month (Dish's comparable price for HD + DVR service is $10/month) and then requires HD receivers at each television. IIRC, it's $6/month for each additional receiver on your account, and I assume that doesn't get waived when you have whole-home service, but I couldn't find information on what the total cost of, say a 3-room whole-home DVR service from DirecTV would be.


Hopper/ 2 joeys 3 tuners can only record 3 things at once,* can it stream 3 previously recored shows at once? *
_*Can it record and watch Live tv in all 3 rooms at the same time?*_
Price $10 + $14 for 2 hoppers ( HD platinum $10 many missing HDs without it ) So $24-$34 dollars in fees.

Directv HR34,* records 5 things while streaming 3 previously recorded shows up to 3 remote rooms at the same time with H25's 24 hours a day 7 days a week on ANY channel*
$20 includes HD/DVR and MRV
2 H25's $12 or 
2 HR24's _doesn't matter on what equipment you want $6 each_

So $32 in fees If you do Auto pay -($10) $22
All three rooms can watch and record live tv at the same time without interruption, and still record another show on the HR34 at the same time.

So now how many hoppers would it take to do this function, looks like 3 to me, and you can keep your joeys. :hurah:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thanks! Glad someone else said it.
> 
> My 9 tuner DirecTV system I pay
> $20 for HD /DVR/ Whole home on HR34 5 Tuners
> ...


If you're going to ask a question, at least get your facts right to start with. No Joey has any tuners at all, that is for Hoppers. 

And since you asked, it is possible to get 3 Hoppers and if you got 3 hoppers, the monthly cost would be:
$7/month for 2 of the Hoppers
$10/month for DVR/MRV

Making the total $24, add in a Joey for the 4th position and it goes to $31. Note that unless you signed up with Direct when they offered HD for life to new customers for auto-pay and certain subs, that $10 discount for HD could disappear. And questions about that very thing are being asked right now in this forum, and the answers are all over the place. The cause of the uncertainty is the crapshoot that D* deals always are. Note, that isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Now let's come to those 9 tuners. How many people are living in your house? Do they all watch mostly different things? Otherwise, the 9 tuners is just a point to make in an argument with no actual value.

In my house, there are 3 people. 2 of us watch TV on a regular basis, one watches on rare occasions, choosing instead to do other things that she enjoys.

I have 3 HR24-500s. One of them is for my son's sole use as his choice in viewing is mostly different from mine. He seldom records on more than one tuner at any given time, and watches live TV on very rare occasions. He finds that one 2-tuner HR24 to be more than he actually needs.

Two of the HR24s are for my sole use. And that was only done because I needed 4 tuners because of conflicts with broadcast shows. Those 2 units replace my one Vip722k that had the ability to record 4 shows at once. Basically in hardware fees, I'm paying $12 to have the same functionality I had when I was paying Dish $10/month for lease fees.

I could, and may yet do, switch out D* and plug in one Hopper plus one Joey and have the functionality I need and my lease fee would drop to $7/month, and the overall bill would be around $40/month less with E* for the first year and about $15/month after that compared to my costs with D*.

What would I lose with that switch? Possibly AMC, actually probably AMC for some period of time. I wouldn't like that, but then I could buy the current series of the programs on AMC I like for around $110, still saving $370 in the first year.

I would also lose Showtime Extreme in HD, but with E*'s SD quality on the EA, I wouldn't see that much difference. And that channel is only important because they now show the undercard for some Showtime boxing matches.

What would I gain? BBCA-HD.

Here's the numbers without any premiums. Note that with premiums added in, the savings is slightly more going to Dish.

Dish :
1 Hopper + 1 Joey = $7/month Lease Fee
DVR+MRV = $10/month
Top 200 = $59.99/month

Total : $76.99 before rebates. $51.99 after rebates.

Direct :
3 HR24-500s = $12/month Lease Fee
DVR+MRV = $11/month
Choice Xtra Classic = $68.99/month

Total : $91.99

Savings before rebates = $15/month
Savings 1st year = $40/month

Significant savings, yet meets my functionality and programming needs. How many tuners doesn't mean a thing to me other than what I need to watch/record what my household needs are. The 3 tuners all the time, with the functionality of PTAT during prime time would meet fully the needs of a 6-tuner setup with D* and at significant savings.

Others would have different figures depending on their needs.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> If you're going to ask a question, at least get your facts right to start with. No Joey has any tuners at all, that is for Hoppers.
> 
> .


 I edit 7 minutes before you posted this LOL!:lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> If you're going to ask a question, at least get your facts right to start with. No Joey has any tuners at all, that is for Hoppers.
> 
> And since you asked, it is possible to get 3 Hoppers and if you got 3 hoppers, the monthly cost would be:
> $7/month for 2 of the Hoppers
> ...


How many have to be Bought, vs how many can be leased. Cause when I looked into these I was aloud 1 Hopper 3 Joeys .

Directv I was aloud to lease 5 HD DVRs and the HR 34 if I wanted to.

Also there are 4 people in my house, So when I upgrade my D12 to the H25 I'll be ready to go.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Hopper/ 2 joeys 3 tuners can only record 3 things at once,* can it stream 3 previously recored shows at once? *
> _*Can it record and watch Live tv in all 3 rooms at the same time?*_
> Price $10 + $14 for 2 hoppers ( HD platinum $10 many missing HDs without it ) So $24-$34 dollars in fees.
> 
> So now how many hoppers would it take to do this function, looks like 3 to me, and you can keep your joeys. :hurah:


First of all, the HD platinum is a full value premium package that adds channels that are not in any D* standard sub pack either. It even includes channels that aren't offered by D* at all. And it includes a 1-dvd at a time Blockbuster subscription. Note that it isn't needed at all to make a fair programming discussion, you just threw that in without actually thinking about it for argument's sake! 

The Hopper can stream 3 recorded events at any given time, and record 3 events at any time, and 6 events during broadcast prime time. You can not record anything on a Joey as it has no tuners at all. You could watch 4 events at any given time, a mix of live and recorded, with on Hopper+3 Joeys.

Note that the HR34 with its 5 tuners can only stream 3 videos at once to a remote receiver. But yes, you could record or play live on all locations at once with your D* stuff. But then, how many times do you actually believe you would do that? I say not much. All that tuner blather is just to make an argument, that is unless you have 5 people all watching/recording different things at once.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Two of the HR24s are for my sole use. And that was only done because I needed 4 tuners because of conflicts with broadcast shows. Those 2 units replace my one Vip722k that had the ability to record 4 shows at once. Basically in hardware fees, I'm paying $12 to have the same functionality I had when I was paying Dish $10/month for lease fees.
> 
> .


 I had a VIP 722 and the only way it recored 4 things was if you had the OTA module and it was in Single mode. Other then that it was a poor excuse for a 2 room HD DVR since the 2nd room was SD only ran by a back fed coax.

I also remember Paying out the wadzoo for a 722, 622 and a 610 setup

$10 for HD $6 dvr, $17 for the 622 and $10 for the 610 $43 in fees

And that didn't have even close the function I have now.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> First of all, the HD platinum is a full value premium package that adds channels that are not in any D* standard sub pack either. It even includes channels that aren't offered by D* at all. And it includes a 1-dvd at a time Blockbuster subscription. Note that it isn't needed at all to make a fair programming discussion, you just threw that in without actually thinking about it for argument's sake!
> 
> The Hopper can stream 3 recorded events at any given time, and record 3 events at any time, and 6 events during broadcast prime time. You can not record anything on a Joey as it has no tuners at all. You could watch 4 events at any given time, a mix of live and recorded, with on Hopper+3 Joeys.
> 
> Note that the HR34 with its 5 tuners can only stream 3 videos at once to a remote receiver. But yes, you could record or play live on all locations at once with your D* stuff. But then, how many times do you actually believe you would do that? I say not much. All that tuner blather is just to make an argument, that is unless you have 5 people all watching/recording different things at once.


Just saying for $99 you can Get HR34 and 3 H25's why settle for less
It was going to cost me the same price upfront for 1 hopper and 3 joeys


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> How many have to be Bought, vs how many can be leased. Cause when I looked into these I was aloud 1 Hopper 3 Joeys .
> 
> Directv I was aloud to lease 5 HD DVRs and the HR 34 if I wanted to.
> 
> Also there are 4 people in my house, So when I upgrade my D12 to the H25 I'll be ready to go.


Fair question. I'm going to guess a little, 'cause I'm not sure.

Standard leasing shows that you can get the following strictly by lease with discounted upfront costs with E* :

1 Hopper + 3 Joeys free of upfront cost for hardware.

Add 1 Hopper = $199

So upfront to do 5 rooms with 2 Hoppers + 3 Joeys = $199, all leased.

What was your upfront cost to get 5 HDDVRs + one HR34? I'll bet it was quite a bit more than $199!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> First of all, the HD platinum is a full value premium package that adds channels that are not in any D* standard sub pack either. It even includes channels that aren't offered by D* at all.
> .


 Show me that list and I bet i can pick it apart. I had dish for 3 years. And all I remember is them taking channels out of the top 250 and sticking them in a a $10 Platinum pack.

And Epix you can stream on a Roku without dish. so don't go there .

By the way , I'm not fighting with you so don't get offended. Just debating.

No hard feeling here, infact I'm learning alot and I bet quite a few others are learning the inner workings of these systems.:goodjob:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I had a VIP 722 and the only way it recored 4 things was if you had the OTA module and it was in Single mode. Other then that it was a poor excuse for a 2 room HD DVR since the 2nd room was SD only ran by a back fed coax.
> 
> I also remember Paying out the wadzoo for a 722, 622 and a 610 setup
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, we're not talking about the older tech from E*. Nice try to shift though! 

But playing with you a bit. Yes, it took the OTA module to do, but since the major conflict issues are all caused by broadcast since the cable type channels incessantly repeat all shows, it was more than good enough.

And yes, it sucked as a 2 room solution which is why I didn't use it for that. Sorry you didn't do your homework before you got your 722k. At the last with E*, I had a 722k w/OTA for my sole use which had to be replaced with 2 HR24s to get the same functionality (and then really only because MRV was out), at a cost of $6 more than my single 722k.

Then I had a 612 @$10/month for my son.

So it cost me $2/month more to get the same functionality that I needed to switch to D*.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Fair question. I'm going to guess a little, 'cause I'm not sure.
> 
> Standard leasing shows that you can get the following strictly by lease with discounted upfront costs with E* :
> 
> ...


Just stating that you don't have to Buy and Own , like you do with Dish.

If you wanted 6 HD DVRs from Direct it would cost you. $900
If you wanted 5 and an HR 34 it would cost you. $995

If you wanted 6 Vip722k's that would cost you $1400 maybe more, sure you would own 4 of them but what good is that since you can only watch dish on them.:lol:

Now what does all hoppers cost if you needed 12 + tuners. They only want to lease 2 so you would have to buy 2 more?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Show me that list and I bet i can pick it apart. I had dish for 3 years. And all I remember is them taking channels out of the top 250 and sticking them in a a $10 Platinum pack.
> 
> And Epix you can stream on a Roku without dish. so don't go there .
> 
> ...


The list for HD Platinum is at E*'s site, feel free to peruse it.  And I don't know if they shifted from T250, but I don't remember them doing it. I had T200 because there was nothing in the T250 that was of interest to me.

And I do remember getting a year of HD Platinum for free, as well as the Starz free for a year too.

And yes, I could add yet another damned box to my AV rack and get Epix, but I've got more than enough boxes and remotes as it is! :lol:

The new [email protected], which replaced the HD Platinum is a really great deal. For that same $10/month that HD Platinum cost, you get all that Platinum had, plus Blockbuster 1-dvd at a time. A veritable steal as SAT tv goes!

And I don't get offended from internet postings and enjoy a bit of debate as much as the next guy. You don't have to be concerned about that at all.

I've said before, but I'll say it again. Both providers are offering excellent services and subscriptions and both providers have things that really suck. Because of my desires in programming, I can go with either and be OK. I can, and most likely will, switch back to Dish because I can save money and not lose anything of huge value to me.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

*ignoring the rabid fan boys on the loose here :lol: *

Having been a customer of both companies and also having worked for both companies(in recent years) I feel like I have a bit more insight then some people here who may have had both but not both recently 

TV used for the comparisons and experience : Panasonic TH-42PX75U plasma set, 42"inches. It was "broken in" and also calibrated in the service menus by a TV service tech. Yeah its an older model tv but its also really recognized for its excellent color depth as well as its excellent use of Black levels (i.e. no black crunching ect.)

Recievers used:
Dish: 625, Vip722 and briefly a 922 (Dish let employees test drive them at home for a while)
Dtv: If it was an HD receiver It was probably in my house, excluding the HR34.

Im going to break this down in a series of categories and name a winner in each.

~
HD quality : The winner is..... Both.
The picture quality for HD on both is good, neither one is terrible you cant really go wrong in this department. DTV DOES have slightly better HD quality, but you either have to have a finely calibrated tv or have serious attention to detail to notice it. In other words you only notice the subtle difference if you are looking for it. If your concerned with ending up with bad quality you have no need to fear it going with either company. People who sit there and put clout and emphasis on Dtv's "far better" HD quality only do so to reassure themselves they made the right choice at the end of the day imo 

~
SD Quality: Dish... Kind of.
DTV's SD quality is pretty bad, it gave me head aches every time i tried to watch it. It made things like the encore channels unwatchable for me. Luckily Dish's SD quality is bearable. Heres the kicker though, Dish has more national HD then Dtv so you dont really find yourself watching SD tv unless you like IFC or Encore. So its kind of like a catch 22 in my opinion.

~
Sports: lol DTV, definitely. Being a sports fan I really miss DTV, being able to watch so many sports offerings in HD regularly was a god send. Dish has alot of sports... but in SD, luckily Dish SD is bearable but when it comes to sports you really want them in HD.
DTV also has much more sports offerings as well.

~
Software/Menus, ect: Dtv, without a doubt. Ive always prefered the Dtv menu lay outs more then Dish's, there much simpler and things just kind of "click". Its my experience most customers usually adjust to Dtv's menus and interfaces alot faster then Dish's.

~
Hardware: It depends on the hardware you get, so its a tie.
Dtv is very prone to "your miles may vary" scenarios, for some the receivers are sluggish, for others those same receivers are speedy. When they work good, they sure are good though. I do want to give props to the Dtv remotes though, who ever engineered them was a genius. There great.

Dish: Its a simple as simple gets, theres a small amount of receiver families and the names are fairly easy to follow. Performance all around is pretty stable, they can be a bit clunky at times, but the worst Dish receiver doesnt stand a chance against the worst Dtv receiver. So at worst you dont necessarily have to worry about getting stuck with a clunker then having to deal with CSR's to get it replaced.

~
Price: Once again it depends on you so its a tie.
Dish is cheaper on some set ups and Dtv is cheaper on others, it all comes down to what channels you want and how many tv's you want set up. The rule of thumb though is if you have a ton of TV's outside of the first year Dtv will probably be the cheaper bet.

~
HD line up: I have to give it to Dish, they just have more national channels in HD then Dtv.

~
International channels: If memory serves me correctly Dish has more international channels so chances are they can cover you in a variety of different languages if you dig that kind of programming.

Theres more that I thought of but there becoming less and less relevant lol, over all there both solid choices and ultimately it really comes down to you in regards to whom could be better. In my opinion they both have enough pro's and cons to equal them out, but im sure some will disagree with me from either team lol.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Just stating that you don't have to Buy and Own , like you do with Dish.
> 
> If you wanted 6 HD DVRs from Direct it would cost you. $900
> If you wanted 5 and an HR 34 it would cost you. $995
> ...


I showed what it would cost to have 2 Hoppers, all leased. But for more than that, I think you have to buy and then only one more as I don't think support is there to go beyond 3 Hoppers yet. I know I read that on one of the SAT TV discussion sites.

Assuming I'm right, you lease 2 Hoppers @$199 upfront cost. Buy one @$499 (I think that is right), total cost $698 and you own one.

As to buy or lease, well yeah, that is an issue for large installations. But then that has always been an issue between Dish and Direct. For large installations, Direct has always been seen as the better value.

But I'm still of the opinion that except for very rare cases 9 tuners is vastly underused and 12-tuners would be just more underused.

Using your house as an example, with 4 people and 5 locations. 2 Hoppers+3 Joeys @$199 upfront would most likely do all you actually do with your 9 tuner setup with D*. Assuming you were a new customer.

As an existing customer, most would have been offered 1 Hopper + 3 Joeys for $99 and an additional $199 for a 2nd Hopper, making the total upfront $298. And that was doable, but it took a bit of creativity on your part at first to get it that way. Like using a retailer instead of dealing directly with Dish. Quite a few reported that working just fine and at that cost.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> The list for HD Platinum is at E*'s site, feel free to peruse it.  And I don't know if they shifted from T250, but I don't remember them doing it. I had T200 because there was nothing in the T250 that was of interest to me.
> 
> And I do remember getting a year of HD Platinum for free, as well as the Starz free for a year too.
> 
> ...


Sounds Good, Had some fun! Learned a lot! You made so really good points and I'm sure some dish customers and directv customer learned a few things about prices function, and god forbid don't ever equip 6 rooms with fully functional HD DVRs. LOL!:lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I showed what it would cost to have 2 Hoppers, all leased. But for more than that, I think you have to buy and then only one more as I don't think support is there to go beyond 3 Hoppers yet. I know I read that on one of the SAT TV discussion sites.
> 
> Assuming I'm right, you lease 2 Hoppers @$199 upfront cost. Buy one @$499 (I think that is right), total cost $698 and you own one.
> 
> ...


Well for Dishes sake I hope for the best for the Lawsuits. Its a good thing to have satellie competition.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> *ignoring the rabid fan boys on the loose here :lol: *
> 
> Having been a customer of both companies and also having worked for both companies(in recent years) I feel like I have a bit more insight then some people here who may have had both but not both recently
> 
> Theres more that I thought of but there becoming less and less relevant lol, over all there both solid choices and ultimately it really comes down to you in regards to whom could be better. In my opinion they both have enough pro's and cons to equal them out, but im sure some will disagree with me from either team lol.


Well I'm not really a rabid fan boy of either service. I've had both a few times over many years and liked both of them for lots of reasons, and had a few things to ***** about both of them over the years.

But in general I agree with your assessment.

SD with Dish is better, but then I was on the EA at the end. When they switched arcs for me because of my locals in HD being lit up on the EA, the first thing I noticed was that the SD on the EA was about DVD quality. That wasn't the case on the WA, and is certainly not the case with D*'s SD by far.

But then, D*'s SD is a mixed bag. Some channels, and even some shows on some channels are much better than others and unfortunately some of the best shows in SD have the worst SD PQ. Odd!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Well I'm not really a rabid fan boy of either service. I've had both a few times over many years and liked both of them for lots of reasons, and had a few things to ***** about both of them over the years.
> 
> But in general I agree with your assessment.
> 
> ...


Oh I didnt mean you lol, When I started this post last night was before certain members posts have apparently been deleted, I admittedly didnt refresh when I woke up a few minutes ago and finished up the post and hit reply :lol:

Im actually reading up on you and damonds discussion now haha, sorry about that.

edit:
@damond, honestly you bringing up law suites as a con just seems like your grasping at straws to come up with a con. 
Dish lost out big time to Tivo last summer if memory serves correctly and there wasnt any price increase at all because of it, and honestly with all the legal fees and the settlement that was probably one of the biggest suits E* lost out on. I really dont see any point in bringing up the law suits.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> @damond, honestly you bringing up law suites as a con just seems like your grasping at straws to come up with a con.
> Dish lost out big time to Tivo last summer if memory serves correctly and there wasnt any price increase at all because of it, and honestly with all the legal fees and the settlement that was probably one of the biggest suits E* lost out on. I really dont see any point in bringing up the law suits.


Memory serves you wrong The increase was set years before they settled. The money was already saved.
Remember the massive increase in DVR receiver fees. When they pulled the "DVR atvantage" pack.:eek2:

Directv spend a Billion on NFL ST, they also spend Million on the other sports packs. Think of the stuff you guys would have if Dish didn't spend Hundreds of Millions on paying off Lawsuits.
Not to mention the Lawsiuts of bad business pratices in quite a few states.

Look up Dishnetwork Lawsuits. The list in intense. Real ones not the customers trying to get out of ETF nonsence.

All that cost money, your money!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So dish customers would rather see their money spent here?

http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/02/dish-settles-tivo-suit/

Half a Billion dollars, Thats Just 1. We've yet to see what Rainbow Media is going to do!

Yea I think I'd rather have my money spent here
NFL sunday Ticket,MLB EI, Nascar Hot Pass, YES, MSG, MSG +,SNY, Smithsonian, ABC Family HD, Disney XD HD, ESPN News HD, Gol HD

Then Epix, Movie Plex, and Retroplex or Blockbuster, another bankrupt company.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> Memory serves you wrong The increase was set years before they settled. The money was already saved.
> Remember the massive increase in DVR receiver fees. When they pulled the "DVR atvantage" pack.


Neither of us can claim to know which increase relates to which issue that could have caused it. 
I for one have always felt like there increases have been more like reactive changes to off set there "decreases".
I.e. Everyone can potentially have Hd free for life, but everyone definitely pays more for every receiver now.



> Directv spend a Billion on NFL ST,


Even if Dish was the number 1 tv provider in the world, number 1 internet provider, didnt have any legal fees to deal with and had several billion dollars worth of extra cash laying around they still wouldnt pay for the NFL sunday ticket. Anyone who knows about charlie ergen knows he would never let that happen :lol:

Rather that money would be spent in things like expanding there terrestial networks and technology for the future plans mr. ergen has for the company 



> YES, MSG, MSG +,SNY,


Personally I have to commend and not condemn Dish on this one, they are taking a stand against these networks and there mega inflated price.



> ABC Family HD, Disney XD HD, ESPN News HD


Once again im going to have to commend Dish on this one, standing up against the Disney Mafia is no small feat, those are all channels which will undoubtedly be back in HD soon enough anyway 



> Then Epix, Movie Plex, and Retroplex or Blockbuster, another bankrupt company.


Different Strokes for Different folks.
the Pix and plex channels for me are great channels, they often show movies that premier on there channels before anywhere else and have nice offering of some different programming.
Blockbuster was a good call initially it was just executed poorly (it took dish for ever to go from its initial Blockbuster offer till the point we got to the movie pass).

Personally I dont care who you are but you cant beat 20+ channels in HD(most of which are movie channels), Movies/games in the mail, Movie streaming to pc and receiver simultaneously on up to 5 different devices at once, for just 10$ at once. I dare you to show me a service that does all that for 10$ or cheaper.

Also nice job using the same law suit I references earlier as your debate point lol.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't stand Directv's receivers or the user interface for their DVR service. Dish is so much more user friendly to me. Dish has more package options that are cheaper for the consumer. It is also easier to add and remove programming on Dish's website to change your package. I had to call in for my sister on their Directv account just to get something cancelled and the bill straightened out. I didn't see that they offered an online customer chat option either.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

damondlt said:


> ( HD platinum $10 many missing HDs without it )


That's all you need to know about this guy. Why bother even responding to his posts??


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tampa8 said:


> That's all you need to know about this guy. Why bother even responding to his posts??


I guess you don't think 22 is many then . 
Cause thats how many your not getting without this pack.
Sorry your right, 17, the other 5 are SD but dish doesn't tell anyone that! He can't inflate his count then.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I guess you don't think 22 is many then .
> Cause thats how many your not getting without this pack.
> Sorry your right, 17, the other 5 are SD but dish doesn't tell anyone that! He can't inflate his count then.


You're just a fount of misinformation today! 

Yep, you don't get the 22 unless you subscribe, but even without them E* has more basic HD in their line up. And yes, they do show the ones not in HD.

Maybe they have them in there because it isn't the 'platinum HD Pack' it is '[email protected]'. Do try to keep up!

Of course, you can pay the $5 or so D* wants for their HD Extra pack, but since you can get it for free every 3 months as long as you want to call and cancel every three months too. IMO, free is about what that pack is worth!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> You're just a fount of misinformation today!
> 
> Yep, you don't get the 22 unless you subscribe, but even without them E* has more basic HD in their line up. And yes, they do show the ones not in HD.
> 
> ...


 OK thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Of course, you can pay the $5 or so D* wants for their HD Extra pack, IMO, free is about what that pack is worth!


 Agree, Sony , Shorts, Hallmark Movie and any more HD Net movies are a waste anymore. I do like CI though.
But its free so I'll take it.

Where is the HD list Dish Vs Directv? Does James Long still have one?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Agree, Sony , Shorts, Hallmark Movie and any more HD Net movies are a waste anymore. I do like CI though.
> But its free so I'll take it.
> 
> Where is the HD list Dish Vs Directv? Does James Long still have one?


You can access the HD List here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196101


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> You can access the HD List here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196101


 Thanks, Its a nice list. well organized.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thanks, Its a nice list. well organized.


Your Welcome.Well organized it is,that's our James.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Sounds Good, Had some fun! Learned a lot! You made so really good points and I'm sure some dish customers and directv customer learned a few things about prices function, and god forbid don't ever equip 6 rooms with fully functional HD DVRs. LOL!:lol:


why don't u guys just put him on ignore?


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> why don't u guys just put him on ignore?


HA! I'm about ready to put you on ignore. :lol:


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

DEC said:


> HA! I'm about ready to put you on ignore. :lol:


and him to


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> why don't u guys just put him on ignore?


 Why don't you take your own advise, and put me on Ignore.

Then you wouldn't have to worry about what everyone else does.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

DEC said:


> HA! I'm about ready to put you on ignore. :lol:


 Me Too !:hurah::lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Link said:


> I can't stand Directv's receivers or the user interface for their DVR service. Dish is so much more user friendly to me.


_ It is also easier to add and remove programming on Dish's website to change your package._

*Don't agree ** Dish only lets you down grade once in a 12 month period online, Atleast thats the BS message it used to give. While charging you $5 to downgrade.*

_I had to call in for my sister on their Directv account just to get something cancelled and the bill straightened out._

*Not uncommon with either, or any provider*.

_I didn't see that they offered an online customer chat option either._

*Nope, but you don't need one when 90% of your customers service calls have an proper english speaking rep. Back when I had dish it was 50/50 and i bet its no different, if not worse.*.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> Different Strokes for Different folks.
> the Pix and plex channels for me are great channels, they often show movies that premier on there channels before anywhere else and have nice offering of some different programming.
> .


 Epix can be subscribed to on any Roku. In HD
So you don't need dish for that.

Starz/Encore are the Owners of Movieplex, retroplex, indiplex, and use the same Library of movies, Always have!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> It is also easier to add and remove programming on Dish's website to change your package.
> 
> Don't agree Dish only lets you down grade once in a 12 month period online, Atleast thats the BS message it used to give. While charging you $5 to downgrade.
> 
> ...


This, along with the rest of your "information" in this thread, is all incorrect and honestly are pretty much out right lies.

1 : Programming, you can change it at any time. The only time there is a 5$ charge is if you make a change with in 30 days of another change. For example adding HBO one night to catch a boxing event, only to remove it that same night. If there was no 5$ charge then Dish could only charge you proration for it. Its there to prevent things like that from happening.

2. Chat options > then calling in every time.

3. Dish and Dtv have about the same amount of call centers in the US, and both companies only have a handful of outsourced call centers. Getting a accent when you call in entirely depends at what time you call in and in either case you have just about the same chance of getting a domestic or foreign CSR. Your false made up "50/50" rate is non existent.
And in any case it doesnt matter, if you call in and get someone you dont understand all you have to do is say "Transfer me to a US agent" and thats that.



> Epix can be subscribed to on any Roku. In HD
> So you don't need dish for that.


Oh good! Wow! Amazing! Lets all just go buy 3rd party devices and set them up ourselves for 1 channel! lol



> Starz/Encore are the Owners of Movieplex, retroplex, indiplex, and use the same Library of movies, Always have!


I'd try staring at Zap2it for a few days or actually watching the channels before claiming I knew there line up if I were you 
They may share the same library but it doesnt mean they show the same movies, Cinemax and HBO have the same library and there not carbon copies of each other 

Im sorry damond but thus far every bit of information you have brought up here has been so incredibly incorrect its borderline "made up", please do your research before you try using it for a basis of your debate point.


----------



## astrantz (May 28, 2012)

Love the HD picture quality


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's already been established many times that if you have a larger than average setup chances are DISH is not going to accommodate your needs or be cost effective. The Hopper/Joey get closer price wise but have some limitations.

I believe he's referring to the fee mentioned in the service agreement where it states if you call in to change programming you may be charged $5. IIRC way back in the day this was more common place to be charged but it sounds like it's only in specific situations with premiums similar to DIRECTV charging $10 to remove a premium inside of 30 days.

It is ironic to hear people defend DISH on having the most national HD channels now but used to state that it wasn't the amount you had but the quality of the channels you have. With that said I'm betting that if most of the HD channels DISH had that DIRECTV doesn't were to state they were being removed most people would be ok with that due to the popularity of them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> This, along with the rest of your "information" in this thread, is all incorrect and honestly are pretty much out right lies.
> 
> 1 : Programming, you can change it at any time. The only time there is a 5$ charge is if you make a change with in 30 days of another change. For example adding HBO one night to catch a boxing event, only to remove it that same night. If there was no 5$ charge then Dish could only charge you proration for it. Its there to prevent things like that from happening.
> 
> ...


If you say so. !

Just because you beat around and twist things into your favor doesn't make my answers wrong.

And if dish lets you downgrade online more then once a year , great they learned that from Directv.
Because it was a 5 dollor downgrade fee no matter what, and you could not downgrade online more then once a year. So calling was a must, and still came with a $5 fee.

And just because zap2it doesn't show the same shows in the same week doesn't mean squat. Anything thats on the Plex is shown on Starz /Encore , FACT!
Maybe you should do your research, or even subscribe to the services , then you would know what they show. Anything that on the Plex channels has already been on Starz Encore with in the last 2 months. FACT!
http://www.starz.com/schedule?open=movieplex
Click on any movie and it will tell you where and what Starz channel it will be on. So again every thing you stated all Lies.
If you were smart you would buy a 3rd party Roku and subscribe to Directv.

Then what would you be missing?
OH thats right the Hopper, and the ability to record 6 reruns 3 hours a day. But atleast its fast!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> It's already been established many times that if you have a larger than average setup chances are DISH is not going to accommodate your needs or be cost effective. The Hopper/Joey get closer price wise but have some limitations.
> 
> I believe he's referring to the fee mentioned in the service agreement where it states if you call in to change programming you may be charged $5. IIRC way back in the day this was more common place to be charged but it sounds like it's only in specific situations with premiums similar to DIRECTV charging $10 to remove a premium inside of 30 days.
> 
> It is ironic to hear people defend DISH on having the most national HD channels now but used to state that it wasn't the amount you had but the quality of the channels you have. With that said I'm betting that if most of the HD channels DISH had that DIRECTV doesn't were to state they were being removed most people would be ok with that due to the popularity of them.


 Thanks



Yeah Every HD channel that gets removed from dish customers the fanboys say, "OH we don't care about that channel" but yet their list has the most popular ones!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Me coming in this thread was just to point out that both companies are great and I was attempting to avoid defending any one side more then the other, but some fanboys seem to be more vocal then others  , I'd argue against Domingoez posts but his are somehow... Impossible to reply to haha.



> And if dish lets you downgrade online more then once a year , great they learned that from Directv.


Yes because Dtv was the first company in the history of internet account management to allow you to make changes right? 



> Because it was a 5 dollor downgrade fee no matter what, and you could not downgrade online more then once a year. So calling was a must, and still came with a $5 fee.


Even if this wasnt incorrect and lets just assume its true, your making this claim based on an incident that allegedly happened several years ago?
You do realize this thread is for comparing the two companies at there current state right? Not just trying to bash the company thats in opposition of your current favorite television provider lol.



> And just because zap2it doesn't show the same shows in the same week doesn't mean squat. Anything thats on the Plex is shown on Starz /Encore , FACT!
> Maybe you should do your research, or even subscribe to the services , then you would know what they show. Anything that on the Plex channels has already been on Starz Encore with in the last 2 months. FACT!
> http://www.starz.com/schedule?open=movieplex
> Click on any movie and it will tell you where and what Starz channel it will be on. So again every thing you stated all Lies.


Oh noes, two channel sets that share a movie library showed the same movie in a 2 month span of time, the horrrorr. lol, by your logic Hbo and Cinemax are terrible channels too since Cinemax shows HBO's movie line up a few months down the road.
Or any of the Turner networks, Rainbow networks, NBC networks, ect.
You should reread the post your referencing in that bit by the way as I already pointed that stuff out, I didnt say they dont show the same movies, I just said they dont show them at the same time 



> If you were smart you would buy a 3rd party Roku and subscribe to Directv.


Relevance? None.

Once again I suggest you research some of the allegations you are making, as I said earlier some of them are outright wrong/incorrect/herpderp and the rest are borderline made up. Im not saying dont post but try reading up on your info and additionally try reading the posts your replying too as well as you obviously missed the point several times through out this thread.



> I believe he's referring to the fee mentioned in the service agreement where it states if you call in to change programming you may be charged $5. IIRC way back in the day this was more common place to be charged but it sounds like it's only in specific situations with premiums similar to DIRECTV charging $10 to remove a premium inside of 30 days.


I assumed as much, thus why I mentioned a scenario where a customer may have the 5$ fee imposed on them.



> It is ironic to hear people defend DISH on having the most national HD channels now but used to state that it wasn't the amount you had but the quality of the channels you have. With that said I'm betting that if most of the HD channels DISH had that DIRECTV doesn't were to state they were being removed most people would be ok with that due to the popularity of them.


Things like this make me lol, I kind of tried to reference the irony in some allegations earlier when I mentioned the SD picture quality.
Dish fans claim Dish has better SD quality and more HD channels... Its counter intuitive, if Dish has more HD then why would you be watching SD lol.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lparsons it was a nice debate with you, you brought up some real points and kept it clean.

Some of the others as well really clean debate.
We can debate anytime anywhere, when ever you want. Thanks!

But there are a few that can't just stop making things personal, so with that in mind I'll give them what they want and I'll keep quiet, after all we don't want to expose Dishes Good Business practices all in one day.

Thanks!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> Me coming in this thread was just to point out that both companies are great and I was attempting to avoid defending any one side more then the other, but some fanboys seem to be more vocal then others  , I'd argue against Domingoez posts but his are somehow... Impossible to reply to haha.
> 
> Yes because Dtv was the first company in the history of internet account management to allow you to make changes right?
> 
> ...


All I was saying is your not Missing anything by not having the plex channels, and Epix one doesn't need Dish to get. 
I'm stoping the debate, before it gets out of hand, cause others are getting pissed. 
But we can debate anytime you want.:lol:
Maybe there will be a special thread thats more in a central location.

Thanks.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Shoot I dont know Retroplex does have some movies here and there that Ive personally never seen on starz, especially for 80's fans or "brat pack" fans lol.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Just saying for $99 you can Get HR34 and 3 H25's why settle for less
> It was going to cost me the same price upfront for 1 hopper and 3 joeys


D* was going to charge me $199 plus a trip charge to get MRV installed -- and that's without a receiver upgrade (have 3 HR-21s). Wouldn't even give me an HR-34; that's for new customers only!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> D* was going to charge me $199 plus a trip charge to get MRV installed -- and that's without a receiver upgrade (have 3 HR-21s). Wouldn't even give me an HR-34; that's for new customers only!


When my son went with DirecTV as a new customer he had to pay $100. upfront lease fee for his HR34.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

damondlt said:


> All I was saying is your not Missing anything by not having the plex channels, and Epix one doesn't need Dish to get.
> I'm stoping the debate, before it gets out of hand, cause others are getting pissed.
> But we can debate anytime you want.:lol:
> Maybe there will be a special thread thats more in a central location.
> ...


I agree you're not missing anything. I say rent movies on dvd so you don't have to worry about tv stations pooping over the programming with their text snipes next to their big channel bugs.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> When my son went with DirecTV as a new customer he had to pay $100. upfront lease fee for his HR34.


Sad.

I'd pay a reasonable fee and gratefully accept the contract extension for the MRV upgrade with the HR34.

My cable company will buy out my DIRECTV contract -- unfortunately, they don't compare, package-wise. (No pro sports network channels except NFL, no coverage of other pro teams claiming the Des Moines market area.)

:nono2:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Sad.
> 
> I'd pay a reasonable fee and gratefully accept the contract extension for the MRV upgrade with the HR34.
> 
> ...


What's sad is for that price he could have got the Hopper.

P.S. He's not a sports fan.I told him DISH has more basic channels in HD.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

DISH is not an option either. I'm not too cool about losing channels right and left because of contract p*ssing contests between Charlie and the world. Can live without ESPN U and ESPN News, we don't have kids in the house so I could live without Disney and Disney XD in HD, but ABC Family is starting to ramp up its programming, and my wife is a big fan of "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad."


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had both DirecTV and Dish in the most recent few months span of time. All I can say is that I'm very happy with my Hopper/Joey system. It is a *true* multi-room DVR system, unlike DirecTV's MRV, and the PQ is excellent, both for HD and SD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you enjoy your Hopper/Joey receivers. If you have any questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



n-spring said:


> I've had both DirecTV and Dish in the most recent few months span of time. All I can say is that I'm very happy with my Hopper/Joey system. It is a *true* multi-room DVR system, unlike DirecTV's MRV, and the PQ is excellent, both for HD and SD.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> DISH is not an option either. I'm not too cool about losing channels right and left because of contract p*ssing contests between Charlie and the world. Can live without ESPN U and ESPN News, we don't have kids in the house so I could live without Disney and Disney XD in HD, but ABC Family is starting to ramp up its programming, and my wife is a big fan of "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad."


Anyone who has ever had DISH before knows that possibility comes with DISH.I subscribe to HD250 with [email protected] DISH needs to play hardball with channels for a better price.I think I can find something to watch in my EPG until the problem has been solved.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> DISH is not an option either. I'm not too cool about losing channels right and left because of contract p*ssing contests between Charlie and the world. Can live without ESPN U and ESPN News, we don't have kids in the house so I could live without Disney and Disney XD in HD, but ABC Family is starting to ramp up its programming, and my wife is a big fan of "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad."


I can understand your concerns about losing channels, although it happens it isn't as often as you imply.

As to the channels you mention, all of them are still on Dish in SD at least. And if your area is served by the Eastern Arc, then the SD is more than good enough, imo. I noticed that when I was switched from the Western Arc to the EA.

And if only Mad Men and Breaking Bad are the shows of interest on AMC, then getting them in other ways is not all that difficult or expensive. I use an AppleTV with iTunes to get some shows that I want. To get them in slightly delayed, but current form, is not all that expensive. I think the two shows cost about $35 each for a 'season pass', and then you own them. And with the less cost of subs with Dish, you can still save some money.

I don't think the AMC issue will be long lasting though. I can't believe they won't come to terms at some soon point.


----------

